# Neues GA-AB350-Gaming 3 Boot problem



## Multithread (19. Februar 2018)

Ich habe mir ein GA-AB350-Gaming 3 Mainboard mit einem Ryzen 1600X gekauft.
Das Problem: Anstelle des Bootens oder Boot Tönen leuchtet lediglich die CPU LED.
Neben RAM,GPU, Lüftern und dem Gehäuse Frontpanel ist am Mainboard nichts angeschlossen.

Was Ich bereits probiert habe:
RAM Riegel in verschiedenen Slots (verschiedene Riegel)  -> Kein Unterschied
Power vom Mainboard Trennen CMOS Batterie entfernen und CMOS Reset verbinden für 5-10min. -> keine Änderung
Ohne RAM, Graka ohne Strom  -> Versuch BIOS Fehlertöne zu erzwingen
Ohne RAM, Graka Mit Strom -> nichts
Und bei Vollbestückung 3 maliges Strom entfernen (gf. Fallback auf das 2te BIOS erzwingen?)

Was könnte Ich noch probieren?

Gruss Multi

EDIT: Revision ist 1002


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. Februar 2018)

Hallo Herr *Multithread*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Supportanfrage.

Es tut uns wirklich sehr leid, wenn Sie Unannehmlichkeiten  hatten.

Wir haben Ihre Anfrage an unsere Technik weitergeleitet und folgende Antwort für Sie erhalten:

Antwort:

Bitte führen Sie einen Mainboard Reset durch: 
Netzteil ausschalten und 30 s warten.
CMOS Batterie ausbauen.
Kontakte im Batteriehalter für ca. 2s kurzschließen.
Kurzschluss aufheben.
CMOS Batterie wieder einbauen.
Jetzt den Clear CMOS Jumper für 10 s kurzschließen.
Kurzschluss aufheben.
Netzteil einschalten.
System starten und *sofort *ins Bios Setup booten.
Optimized Defaults laden.
Uhrzeit und Datum kontrollieren.
SATA Mode Einstellung kontrollieren.
*Wenn Sie vor dem Clear CMOS SATA Mode RAID eingestellt hatten bitte jetzt auch wieder RAID einstellen. *
Bios Setup mit Save & Exit verlassen.


Gern können Sie uns zum Status auch direkt telefonisch erreichen.  Erreichen Sie uns unter der deutschen Festnetznummer 0402533040 und mit   der "1" Technischen Support verbinden lassen. Erreichbar sind wir ab   9-18 Uhr von Mo-FR. Oder nutzen Sie unseren eSupport System: GIGABYTE - eSupport. Wir werden umgehend Ihre Anfrage bearbeiten und schnellst möglich beantworteten.

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr GIGABYTE-Team


----------



## Multithread (22. Februar 2018)

Vielen dank für die ausführliche Antwort.

Ich habe die vorgeschlagene Methode durchgespielt:
Nach den 2s CMOS Batterie überbrücken was ein leiser Click zu hören.

Beim Punkt 'ins BIOS Setup booten' was dann ende. Das BIOS kommt nicht hoch. 
Das Mainboard wurde Montags gekauft und Ich war noch nie im BIOS

Ich werde es Samstags zurückbringen für einen Austausch.

EDIT: Ohne eingebaute CPU leuchtet am Mainboard gar nichts. Ich nehme mal an das ist normal.
Woran erkennt man das die CPU einen defekt hat? Ein anderes Mainboard habe Ich nicht zur Verfügung, eine andere CPU auch nicht.

Gruss Multi


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. Februar 2018)

Hallo Herr *Multithread*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Feedback.

Es tut uns wirklich sehr leid, wenn Sie Unannehmlichkeiten  hatten.

Bitte halten Sie uns auf dem laufenden.

Danke für Ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr GIGABYTE-Team


----------

